# Interesting article on Qualified Immunity



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Qualified immunity for LEOs is under assault: Will the doctrine survive the attack?


The Supreme Court may be waiting to see if Congress abolishes qualified immunity as the judicially created qualified immunity doctrine will cease to exist




www.police1.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Excellent read.


----------

